# Michael Jackson - Performing during his last concert ever in Sweden, Ullevi Stadium, Gothenburg 16.08.1997 x6



## Tokko (18 Aug. 2009)

​


----------



## Eldafinde (24 Aug. 2009)

Vielen Dank, Tokko! :thumbup: :hearts:


----------



## supersarah089 (21 Nov. 2009)

Thanks!


----------

